# What do u think this is



## knahledge (Sep 18, 2004)

I noticed this about 4 days ago, need your guys opinion.... don't know if its fin rot cause it came kind of suddenly its not something that got progressivly worse....dont know if its bites cause the fins look more shreded than any thing but his whole tale is almost gone.....Ive been putting salt and fin rot medicine in the tank for the past 4 days prior to the photo. No change in condition. Tell me what you guys think


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

rb


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

LaZy said:


> rb










jumpin the gun there bro!! shoulda read the post

knahledge,, you need to put him in a hospital tank and treat him with melafix and alittle bit of salt, also elevate the temp


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

fiveo93 said:


> knahledge,, you need to put him in a hospital tank and treat him with melafix and alittle bit of salt, also elevate the temp


 uh huh

and is there only two p's in there?


----------



## knahledge (Sep 18, 2004)

Yeah their are only 2 P's in there.....so what do u guys think, was he bit or is it something else?


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

I believe that its just been bit, because Ive had that happen, and now my other p that had it happen to is in the hospital tank, and is perfectly fine.
I am thinking just nipped, and you dont need to worry, but I could be wrong.


----------

